# MIUI now open source



## rycheme (Jul 20, 2011)

Can't wait to see what new opportunities arise!

Sent from mah 'Bolt made by Zeus himself


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

rycheme said:


> Can't wait to see what new opportunities arise!
> 
> Sent from mah 'Bolt made by Zeus himself


Not totally correct, yet at least. Parts of the code (mainly apps) have been opened with promises of more in the future.



> Head on over to: https://github.com/MiCode for the run down of apps which have already been made open source. Other applications and code is likely to be published in the very near future.


What was released:

File Explorer
Notes
Sound Recorder
Compass

http://miuiandroid.c...om-source-code/

When they release something useful, I'll get more excited.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

What I want is a universal MIUI backup


----------



## admiralspark (Sep 26, 2011)

http://androidcommunity.com/chinese-oem-xiaomi-publishes-miui-open-source-code-20120203/
The Mi-One's code. Xiaomi released the code for their specific apps and whatnot, they're building from MIUI so it's not quite the same. Of course, drivers and whatnot will remain proprietary but most of the good backend code is open anyway....thanks to AOSP.


----------

